# Fostering: How to let go.....



## Marcia (Dec 26, 2010)

From Petfinder.com:

*The following was originally published on the Petfinder Blog.*

By Jane Harrell
One of the questions I’m most frequently asked as a cat foster parent is, “How do you let go?” Similarly, a lot of people tell me they don’t foster cats because “I could never give them back.”
 Thinkstock

That’s why I’m sharing my top five tips for letting go at the end of a foster period. While they’re not exactly foolproof (we just decided to adopt our last foster cat, Wes), these tips have helped me let go of well over 20 foster cats and dogs and place them in loving, happy homes — that aren’t my own.
*1) Get a foster cat who’s not right for you long-term.*
For me, letting go starts the moment I decide to take on a new foster cat. I select foster cats whom I believe I can help, but whom I wouldn’t want to adopt. Generally this means kittens with Cerebellar Hypoplasia (like my past foster Peekaboo) are a great bet for my household. I love working with them and they do great with my cats — including my CH cat Wes, but adding another CH cat long-term to my already busy life is hard.
Don’t take in a foster you can’t handle — you want to keep everyone safe — just choose one who doesn’t _quite_ suit your lifestyle. Do you hate to clean? Foster a cat with a long coat. Are you a couch potato? Foster high-energy kittens. As much as you’ll miss your fosters when they’re adopted, part of you will welcome the return to normalcy when they’re gone.
*2) Get your friends or family involved.*
In my home, fostering is a family activity, but even when I lived with roommates I always got them involved. (It should go without saying that your whole household needs to agree to fostering a cat in the first place.)
Having your foster cat bond with a variety of people can help you keep the emotional distance you need to let go — you won’t think of the cat as “yours” and you won’t worry that he or she will never be happy without you.
It’s also great for the cat. Having your friends and family handle, play with and cuddle him gets your foster cat used to meeting and interacting with strangers — a valuable life skill for any cat and one that helps him make a good impression when meeting potential adopters.
*3) Help find and screen potential adopters.*
Helping your foster cat find a new home will keep you in the mindset that he won’t be with you for good. Ask the shelter or rescue group how you can help. Maybe you can take great photos and write a detailed description of your foster cat for his Petfinder profile, or ask your friends to share a link to his Petfinder page on Facebook.
Find out if the rescue group or shelter will let you help screen potential adopters. Some organizations will rely heavily on you, while others don’t require foster parents to ever meet potential adopters.
You’ll feel more comfortable saying goodbye when you know your foster cat is going to a great forever home — and your efforts increase the chances that he’ll find that home.
*4) Remember that letting go of this one enables you to save another life.*
If keeping this foster cat means you can’t take in another cat in need, then you could be missing out. And the other cats in need are definitely missing out.
Remember that, while each adoption saves a life, a great foster parent can save many lives, by socializing and rehabilitating cats who might not find homes while living in a shelter.
*5) Ask for follow-up stories and pictures from your foster cat’s adopter.*
The hands-down best moment of fostering a cat for me is dropping my foster off at his new home. Teary? Yes, often. But still the best, because I get to see how much better his life is going to be from now on.
If you’ve met your cat’s adopter, ask him or her for an e-mail update and pictures. You might not always get them, but when you do you’ll be on cloud nine.
If you’re fostering with an organization where you don’t meet the adopters, talk to the shelter staffer who did the adoption and ask for as much info as you can get about the adopters. (Just be sure to do it soon, while they can remember!)
Ok, none of these tips will completely alleviate the pain of letting go of your foster cat, nor will any of them ensure you won’t get attached. But think, if the worst that happens is that you fall in love with your foster cat and end up with a new family member, is that really so bad? Wes, my most recent “failed” foster certainly doesn’t think so — and neither do I.


----------



## gizmothecat (Jun 26, 2013)

I could never do what you and all the other foster mommy and daddies do. THANK YOU for all that you all do!!!!


----------



## Marcia (Dec 26, 2010)

I just had one of my heart throb kittens adopted today. It helps that as foster parents we can choose who we show our kittens to. Today I brought 2 in to the shelter and kept them in the back room. Only after careful scrutiny did I bring a woman back to see them and ONLY after she freely offered that they adopt for life, until death do they part. That is enough for me. She loved my little Buddy and adopted him today. I seriously thought about keeping him but a new home is the right thing to do for him.


----------

